# IPhone videos on an dp pc



## Soupduck (Dec 3, 2012)

I have an iPhone 4s running 5.1.1. I can't transfer my videos to my windows XP PC.
I used to transfer them over with my pictures but it no longer works.
They show up as .xmp files. now. If I email them they get converted to .Mov files but I shouldn't have to
email every file.
What can I do?


----------

